# RenRen (RENN)



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Been tracking this stock since its IPO and bought some. Read through the first earnings release and thought that it was pretty good. Half of the company's valuation is sitting in Cash. It has a positive net income.

Any accountant type out there who've also seen the first earnings release? What are some of the places you think they might be hiding problems.


----------

